# UBER stock sinks to new all-time low



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/12/ube...ime-low-as-investors-grow-more-skeptical.html


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

This is such a shame. 4 years ago Uber had it all. Then they squandered the goose that laid the golden egg. 

You can't "surprise" Wall Street with a 5.3 billion dollar quarterly loss and just say it's a one time hit. This does make one wonder what the hell they were thinking.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/12/ube...ime-low-as-investors-grow-more-skeptical.html


Uber CEO publicly admits Uber is a transportation company - min.3:28 in the video.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

It will go lower tomorrow. Lyft also lost $3.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Put all your weekly earnings into shorting scrUber's stock. Recession is coming. This will be a penny stock when its all said and done.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

them and Lyft think they can get drivers to drive for pennies so they can continue to pay the executives hundreds of millions....at some point they will finally lose all their drivers


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Uber CEO publicly admits Uber is a transportation company - min.3:28 in the video.


They've been a transportation company from day one.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> They've been a transportation company from day one.


They have never admitted it. Once they admit it, then they should be regulated like a transportation company. The prospectus was 500 pages of gibberish and never once says "transportation company". That would open up a Pandora's box they are trying to keep closed.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Their failure to admit to being a transportation company is irrelevant as far as the law is concerned.

Criminals get convicted every day without admitting guilt.

Govts at all levels have chosen to look the other way at Uber illegally operating as a transportation company in the same way they've chosen to look the other way at Uber's violations of independent contractor laws.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Uber procures the insurance required to cover pax while enroute to destination in our cars. And they have nothing to do with a transportation company? Of course not; Uber is a tech company. Long term, that argument will be more and more difficult to use.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> They've been a transportation company from day one.


" JOB PROVIDER"
Is what they touted at local govt. Meetings 4 years ago.

Now they scream " Robo Cars" to Investors !


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Google "options and shorting".


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Well Dara came out with a new interview assuring that Uber is on a path to profitability. Trying to spin how Uber is always looking after drivers B.S. 

The stock just hit another all time low of $30.42 today and falling. As a driver of 5 years I couldn't be happier. Maybe lower stock price means greater earning for the management and VC investors(haha).


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I just cashed my puts and am trying to buy a strangle since every once in a while they get a good bounce.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

backstreets-trans said:


> Well Dara came out with a new interview assuring that Uber is on a path to profitability. Trying to spin how Uber is always looking after drivers B.S.
> 
> The stock just hit another all time low of $30.42 today and falling. As a driver of 5 years I couldn't be happier. Maybe lower stock price means greater earning for the management and VC investors(haha).


Uber sure doesn't act like a company on the ropes
?Are U Gents sure you're not commenting about issues Above your pay grade??

A. ? Uber struck a deal for a major Silicon Valley growth boom with a big lease in downtown Sunnyvale that gives the tech company enough office space for up to 1,900 workers near a Caltrain station.
The ride-hailing company agreed to lease two big office buildings in downtown Sunnyvale that together total roughly 291,000 square feet.

B. ? Uber Technologies has signed a 10-year lease for a massive office space in Chicago. The 463,000-square-foot space in the city's old post office will give the California-based company room for thousands of employees. "The deal is the largest office lease signed in downtown Chicago this year, and one of the largest in Chicago in recent years,"

C. ? Uber has acquired office space in a new Deep Ellum development with plans to bring a major office to Dallas, sources say.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/12/ube...ime-low-as-investors-grow-more-skeptical.html


Kinda ridiculous headline

It's only down from $45 yo $37

Lyft meanwhile went from $72 to like $40


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Uber sure doesn't act like a company on the ropes
> ?Are U Gents sure you're not commenting about issues Above your pay grade??
> 
> A. ? Uber struck a deal for a major Silicon Valley growth boom with a big lease in downtown Sunnyvale that gives the tech company enough office space for up to 1,900 workers near a Caltrain station.
> ...


Company that has never made a penny (not even a penny) of profit continues to over spend as if it is successful.
This is your "nuhuh they are too doing good" go to?
I think it is very obvious where the "logic failure" is in your head.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks to Khosrowshahi's great interview performance. Investors made their decision. Stock is sailing down to 20's.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Uber sure doesn't act like a company on the ropes
> ?Are U Gents sure you're not commenting about issues Above your pay grade??


I think uber management are the ones operating above their pay grade. When you're losing over a billion a quarter why expand and take on more debt to enter riskier ventures. They have a terrible business model.

1. I have zero faith in uber being able to be a leader the autonomous vehicle design. Wasting billions.

2. There is no money to be made in renting out scooters and bikes. Left 5 markets already because of poor returns.

3. Uber Eats is a low profit margin business with a ton of competition. They just cut delivery compensation again. Some orders pay $2 total to the driver for delivery. No way is that a sustainable business model.

4. Their core business of ridesharing has slowed in growth but still losing money. If they raise rates growth will decrease so they have to steal more from the drivers to become profitable. Drivers are fed up so California AB5 was passed. Poor business model for a 70 billion taxi company.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

backstreets-trans said:


> I have zero faith in uber being able to be a leader the autonomous vehicle design.


 Dara explained the autonomous vehicle concept to convince the investors. 
Obviously they didn't buy his fantasy plan to get to that autonomous vehicle stage. Now they are selling..


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

A large fleet of sdcs that sit largely unused during sleep time and daytime lulls...what could go right with this optimum strategy? At least they get rid of those hated drivers who provide their $10-40k insured vehicles, gas and maintenance. What a strategic mistake when it comes to profits!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> A large fleet of sdcs that sit largely unused during sleep time and daytime lulls...what could go right with this optimum strategy? At least they get rid of those hated drivers who provide their $10-40k insured vehicles, gas and maintenance. What a strategic mistake when it comes to profits!


https://sifted.eu/articles/chris-smith-autonomous-cars/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> https://sifted.eu/articles/chris-smith-autonomous-cars/


lol "Autonomous cars have captured the imagination of the public"

funniest thing in history

nobody in the general public cares about SDC's


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> This is such a shame. 4 years ago Uber had it all. Then they squandered the goose that laid the golden egg.
> 
> You can't "surprise" Wall Street with a 5.3 billion dollar quarterly loss and just say it's a one time hit. This does make one wonder what the hell they were thinking.


nor can you expect to supplement fares on the backs of drivers and not expect a backlash. their entire business model, if it can be called that, requires exploitation of people at below the minimum wage thus it would be interesting to see the turnover rates and the length of time drivers take from their first ride to the time they see the realization that they are actually pay to driver paxoles around and not the other way around. The last laugh will be on Uber and Lyft imho.



XPG said:


> Dara explained the autonomous vehicle concept to convince the investors.
> Obviously they didn't buy his fantasy plan to get to that autonomous vehicle stage. Now they are selling..
> 
> View attachment 361450


its one thing to lie to drivers on a daily basis and another to lie to investors.......many drivers are stuck and cannot do anything but drive while investors only need to log into their account and press the sell button. Lying to investors is playing with fire so the more they do it the better it is for their demise.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> Uber CEO publicly admits Uber is a transportation company - min.3:28 in the video.





uberdriverfornow said:


> lol "Autonomous cars have captured the imagination of the public"
> 
> funniest thing in history
> 
> nobody in the general public cares about SDC's


 SDC's are going to kill them twice over.

The first death is going to occur when they actually have to pay for their own vehicles and maintenance, these SDC's are not going to be your Kia optima price, they are gonna be damn expensive.

That will be just a first stage death, or a practice run, kind of like a purgatory,

The final decent into darkness will occur when that technology becomes cheap, and it's in everybody's Toyota, Honda, Chevy, Yugo.

Who needs Uber's vomit splattered SDC's
when they can drive to the bar, get shitfaced, and then sit in the backseat of their own clean vehicle for a ride home.

If self driving cars never becomes a thing they are screwed, regulation will finish them off.
There is a reason why there has never been a nationwide taxi service, the taxi business has zero efficiency of scale.
If self driving cars become a thing it will be their domain for only a few years.

Long-term, I have a pretty strong feeling that these companies stocks are going to zero.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

All software companies correcting( msft not included )... it is a sector thingie ... subscription model( Saas) all shedding fat . 

Don’t know why uber/ lyft considered on the software side


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

?


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber revenue is growing only, because of drivers pay cut and subsidies. As soon as Uber stops subsidizing each ride revenue will go down
significantly.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> its one thing to lie to drivers on a daily basis and another to lie to investors.......many drivers are stuck and cannot do anything but drive while investors only need to log into their account and press the sell button.


 And the board will press the eject-ceo button. I can't believe how unprepared he was for the AB5 question. First he said: "We oppose the law. The law doesn't apply us." And then Amanpour made him eat his own words. Uber paid him $45 million salary last year. For what?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> nobody in the general public cares about SDC's


This is correct.
https://www.mediapost.com/publications/article/341266/consumers-skeptical-of-self-driving-cars.html_"A recent study by Ipsos found that if given the choice, only 6% of new car buyers would purchase a fully autonomous vehicle. That study comprised a survey of 20,000 new car buyers from 10 countries."_

Also, if anybody thinks autonomous rideshare is a good idea, please think again.
https://auto.economictimes.indiatim...r-autonomous-car-users-reveals-study/71308925
and one of the most significant news
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/27/waymo-valuation-cut-40percent-by-morgan-stanley-to-105-billion.html
It looks like idiotic corporate value evaluators and moronic investors are starting to wake up.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

XPG said:


> And the board will press the eject-ceo button. I can't believe how unprepared he was for the AB5 question. First he said: "We oppose the law. The law doesn't apply us." And then Amanpour made him eat his own words. Uber paid him $45 million salary last year. For what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That interview was staged and Amanpour, despite her apparent punchy questions, wanted to put Uber CEO in a favorable light. Look at his hands shaking between min3:50 and min6.00, while he is speaking about AB5.

" In the two years he has been CEO Khosrowshahi *has not made a single significant change* to Uber business model or growth strategy that had been in place under Kalanick." - from
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/201...ets-the-uber-story-almost-entirely-wrong.html


Jon77 said:


> If self driving cars never becomes a thing they are screwed,


This is your answer, no need to fantasize about cheap technology or laws to accommodate primitive technology and stupidity. Politicians are looking to regulate the "testing" these companies were allowed to do on public roads in order to demo their software hoping some morons would buy their laughable code.

But hey, nobody cares about this anymore
https://thehill.com/policy/transportation/463126-cyber-rules-for-self-driving-cars-stall-in-congress


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Company that has never made a penny (not even a penny) of profit continues to over spend as if it is successful.
> This is your "nuhuh they are too doing good" go to?
> I think it is very obvious where the "logic failure" is in your head.


........said the Uber driver ???


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ?


Funny how the lower the stock value goes, the happier the drivers are...


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

backstreets-trans said:


> I think uber management are the ones operating above their pay grade. When you're losing over a billion a quarter why expand and take on more debt to enter riskier ventures. They have a terrible business model.
> 
> 1. I have zero faith in uber being able to be a leader the autonomous vehicle design. Wasting billions.
> 
> ...


You're a driver who hates Uber.
Your unobjective views lack any credibility

Drive the car ✔


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> That interview was staged and Amanpour, despite her apparent punchy questions, wanted to put Uber CEO in a favorable light. Look at his hands shaking between min3:50 and min6.00, while he is speaking about AB5.


 I don't know about the lights, hands, staging and the purpose of the interview. She asked the questions i'd like to ask him. She literally knocked him down in 6 minutes. She started with Mike Isaac's book, told him how everybody hates Uber. And at the end, she called him crazy to get in to this snake pit. After the interview aired Uber stock fell to all time low.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I am waiting for stock to reach single digit.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

haji said:


> I am waiting for stock to reach single digit.


It won't be long before they hit the wall really hard.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

XPG said:


> I don't know about the lights, hands, staging and the purpose of the interview.


I've watched it when you posted it and I thank you for doing it.



XPG said:


> She asked the questions i'd like to ask him.


You probably want to ask him questions about things he cannot speak publicly about, like have him explain, to give you an example, how many lives the "safety" features introduced by Uber in 2018, actually saved (because the reports linked right here on UP on the news forum, show otherwise). You also want to ask him, among many other things, if Uber is going to do the right thing and follow California law (AB5) or stop operations and move out. Having him say "We oppose the law, we don't oppose the idea." is like saying "we oppose the law that says cars need to stop for the red lights, but we don't oppose the idea of those red lights". Somebody from Uber's legal department needs to grow some balls an explain him what "law" means.



XPG said:


> She literally knocked him down in 6 minutes. She started with Mike Isaac's book, told him how everybody hates Uber.


She gave him the opportunity to sell Uber propaganda and show those very concerned investors how Uber is still under his control.
I've read Mike Isaak's book already and Hubert Horan is correct - "The book illustrates how one can string together factual points that clearly meet the Times' day-to-day reporting standards and still get the bigger-picture "story" badly wrong."
Why?
Because - "_Normally one evaluates company performance in terms of things like profitability and investor returns. Isaac doesn't present any of the P&L results showing growing massive losses over ten years. Nor does he present any data on investment funding, cash flow, efficiency, productivity, pricing, cost competitiveness, or anything else. There are a couple passing mentions of Uber's valuation, but no explanation of where it came from, or what caused changes. Readers thus have no idea what Uber's current business situation or future outlook is, and have no way to understand Kalanick's impact of the company's performance_."

This CEO still tries to sell the Amazon - Uber comparison, and that is preposterous -
"_While it will never be realized, Kalanick and Uber's investors were always fully aligned around a highly innovative strategy for achieving outsized returns. *Uber never intended to follow the difficult and risky parts of Amazon's strategy*, such as developing major new product and efficiency breakthroughs that would give it huge, sustainable advantage over incumbent retailers and constantly plowing its strong positive cash flow into expansion opportunities where there were huge synergies with its core business. *Uber's strategy was to skip all of the hard parts of corporate business development and to use billions in predatory subsidies to bulldoze their way to global industry dominance.* Which is why Uber required 2300 times more pre-IPO funding than Amazon.

As noted, the monomaniacal "growth-at-all-costs" culture and the PR narratives provided critical support to this subsidy-driven strategy. The first accelerated progress towards the hoped-for industry dominance, and the latter created* the false impression that Uber's "success" was based on the triumph of its superior products and efficiency in competitive markets, and the false impression that since Uber had the same economics as tech companies like Amazon and Facebook, it would quickly become robustly profitable and enjoy many years of huge equity appreciation*_"

"_ All of the new businesses Uber has expanded into (food delivery, scooters) appear to have even worse profit margins than car service, and their sole purpose appears to be to boost revenue growth rates, and mislead naïve investors that Uber has Amazon-like potential for profitable long-term growth and can become the "Amazon of Transportation._"

For a long but extremely good story, please see
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/201...ets-the-uber-story-almost-entirely-wrong.html


XPG said:


> at the end, she called him crazy to get in to this snake pit.


... To make him look like a hero that would jump in the middle of the fire to save the business. When she said "crazy" she sounded like saying "courageous" or "knowledgeable" (like Denzel Washington in "The Equalizer" movies sort of character).



XPG said:


> After the interview aired Uber stock fell to all-time low.


Yes, but the stock kept falling from day one. That was not a natural result of this interview. IMO that is the result of Uber's constant and stubborn business imbecility.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> She gave him the opportunity to sell Uber propaganda and show those very concerned investors how Uber is still under his control.


 Yes exactly what she did. Gave him the opportunity to sell the Uber propaganda. And he couldn't sell. Period.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> Funny how the lower the stock value goes, the happier the drivers are...


Exactly, hoping these people will wake up and start thinking rationally.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

XPG said:


> Yes exactly what she did. Gave him the opportunity to sell the Uber propaganda. And he couldn't sell. Period.


exactly, these types of interviews are all scripted

he would only agree to the interview if she asks the questions he wants her to ask

he just wants to sell the "we believe we past all three tests but we won't actually tell you how" propaganda

it's a way to get out in front of the law before it gets to them

they know they don't have an argument so just saying "we believe we pass all three tests" is all they can say to try to buy time


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

XPG said:


> Yes exactly what she did. Gave him the opportunity to sell the Uber propaganda.


When you interview a CEO or a very problematic company representative, as a journalist, you treat them as hostile as possible, and press them to address the BS they are willing to vomit to confuse you and your readers, listeners or viewers. Also, you cut them short to get details and provoke them to make mistakes. You need to be clever and need to pay close attention to what they say to derail them and bring them to where you want them to be. If you know they have information they do not want to disclose, as a journalist, you need to disorient them and you might have a chance to make them say more than they actually want to reveal. She never took him out of his comfort zone, and his shaking comes from the fact that he knows AB5 is no joke for Uber and for the state of California. Openly going against the 5th largest economy in the world's legislators, probably for the first time in his life, made him shake like a teenager, but he needed to go out there, on CNN, and say it.

Their Iranian heritage makes them look like they are helping each other. In my opinion, Amanpour should've avoided a discussion about their "common" Iranian descent, because creates a logical protective linkage between the two of them. Always imagine two Americans in a similar situation *somewhere in India or China*. Does anybody think that the American journalist originally from Alaska (let's say) would embarrass an American businessman originally from Florida, in front of the Indian or Chinese public because that businessman jeopardized the entire Indian or Chinese transportation sector? I don't think so.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> When you interview a CEO or a very problematic company representative, as a journalist, you treat them as hostile as possible, and press them to address the BS they are willing to vomit to confuse you and your readers, listeners or viewers. Also, you cut them short to get details and provoke them to make mistakes. You need to be clever and need to pay close attention to what they say to derail them and bring them to where you want them to be. If you know they have information they do not want to disclose, as a journalist, you need to disorient them and you might have a chance to make them say more than they actually want to reveal. She never took him out of his comfort zone, and his shaking comes from the fact that he knows AB5 is no joke for Uber and for the state of California. Openly going against the 5th largest economy in the world's legislators, probably for the first time in his life, made him shake like a teenager, but he needed to go out there, on CNN, and say it.
> 
> Their Iranian heritage makes them look like they are helping each other. In my opinion, Amanpour should've avoided a discussion about their "common" Iranian descent, because creates a logical protective linkage between the two of them. Always imagine two Americans in a similar situation *somewhere in India or China*. Does anybody think that the American journalist originally from Alaska (let's say) would embarrass an American businessman originally from Florida, in front of the Indian or Chinese public because that businessman jeopardized the entire Indian or Chinese transportation sector? I don't think so.


not really any great journalists like that around anymore

and the ones that are, they won't let em near the likes of Dara


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Polomarko said:


> Exactly, hoping these people will wake up and start thinking rationally.


As long as they hope self driving cars are doable, they'll confidently continue to sail straight towards the iceberg.



uberdriverfornow said:


> not really any great journalists like that around anymore
> 
> and the ones that are, they won't let em near the likes of Dara


If interrupted, Dara will get crushed by his own BS. If you do your homework and take him into the details, everybody will see a completely naked peasant. He keeps deflecting by using ridiculous to even name them as such, steps forward or improvements that Uber achieved for the benefit of the riders and the drivers alike.

His "secret sauce" is the network. In case Uber goes bankrupt, it will take less than a second for his "secret sauce" to jump to his competitor Lyft, or to any other company/app doing the same simple thing - connect the riders with private drivers. There is no network because there is no brand loyalty, but as long as no big investor understands the scam, Dara is _The Equalizer, _right_?_


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> When you interview a CEO or a very problematic company representative, as a journalist, you treat them as hostile as possible.


 I don't get it, are you giving me advices or to the interviewer who has more than 30 years of experience in journalism? If so, here is her contact.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

XPG said:


> I don't get it, are you giving me advices or to the interviewer who has more than 30 years of experience in journalism? If so, here is her contact.


That was the intro to this



jocker12 said:


> She never took him out of his comfort zone,


30 years of political journalism, Iranian (middle eastern) descent and say "Haifa, a city in northern Israel", is actually located in West Bank?

April 2019
https://www.jpost.com/OMG/CNNs-Christiane-Amanpour-makes-a-big-Israel-geography-mistake-585789
I am not surprised she is playing ping pong with Dara Khosrowshahi on CNN.

But hey, this is not about Amanpour's performance.

Thank you again for posting the interview. It reveals Uber's CEO science-fictional leadership rhetoric.

This is the right guy to interview Dara -


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Dara and the executives have no clue about how to make money, this is a dumpster fire


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Dara and the executives have no clue about how to make money, this is a dumpster fire


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

You gotta hand it to Uber and Lyft upper management and BOD for getting their IPO's out there just as the implosion of the "business model" started to gain speed. I am still shocked SoftBank drank this cyanide snake oil.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> ........said the Uber driver ???


Never said this was a profitable business or that I wasn't simply extracting value out of my car...
OP tried to defend Uber corporate, entity that has never made even one penny of profit, by talking about how much excess spending they are doing that also won't make them profitable.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Another round of financial losses and another round of bonds and they could be in a serious free fall.

Unless they turn around the loss (something that firing a few thousand employees won’t do) they are in real trouble.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

XPG said:


> Stock is sailing down to 20's.
> View attachment 361438


 Update: Stock is sailing down to 10's


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

https://www.linkedin.com/feed/news/ubers-morale-drops-with-its-stock-4454811/
^ And right along those lines...this is an interesting read, however, you may need a LinkedIn account to read it.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> https://www.linkedin.com/feed/news/ubers-morale-drops-with-its-stock-4454811/
> ^ And right along those lines...this is an interesting read, however, you may need a LinkedIn account to read it.


 It's not a good signal, when high profile-Linkedin talks about how bad Uber is. Time to see some C-level departures from Uber, before they lose their reputation and market valuation! It's going to be hard for those C-levels to find similar positions at other companies.

For example, Uber's former Director of Law Gail Levine had to pick up a job at U.S. government. She is the new Deputy Director for the Bureau of Competition at the Federal Trade Commission, oversees Uber's anticompetitive practices such as price fixing.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Time for Uber to learn the same pain they put their drivers through.


Tomarrow will be worse than yesterday.


He only consistent thing at Uber,


Finally hitting the company like they hit us.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Drivers who took their IPO money in stock have done well.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Company that has never made a penny (not even a penny) of profit continues to over spend as if it is successful.


"Never let them see that you're bleeding".
Or is that just Tomato juice flowing past?



Cold Fusion said:


> Uber sure doesn't act like a company on the ropes
> ?Are U Gents sure you're not commenting about issues Above your pay grade??
> 
> A. ? Uber struck a deal for a major Silicon Valley growth boom with a big lease in downtown Sunnyvale that gives the tech company enough office space for up to 1,900 workers near a Caltrain station.
> ...


*(Uber's) "Bullshit baffles brains"*
This is well worth quoting, in this context:
_Prof. David Barash (Professor of Psychology emeritus University of Washington) powerfully equates endless growth to a Ponzi scheme. It is a system, he says, "predicated on the illusion that it will always be possible to make future payments owing to yet more exploitation down the road."_

You said much the same thing as "..._yet more exploitation down the road." _when you posted about drivers being further screwed for Uber's benefit earlier in this thread.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

TheKingofAnts said:


> Drivers who took their IPO money in stock have done well.


LOL, and hopefully they finally learned their lesson. And none were rookies...with 5k, 10k, 20k+ rides under their belt they were already fully aware of uber's many shenanigans. Fool me once...


----------

